# Is my p blind in one eye??



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Since i bought my p's one has always had a tiny pupil in one of his eyes and his whole eye is smaller than his other one. Does this mean he is blind in one eye? im certain he is because he swims right past food when it is on his 'blind side' . Does this greatly affect him? Wil it make him more vulnerable to attack from my other p ( i have 2) or will he be ok. He is the more aggressive one out of the two anyway.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

he'll always be at a disadvantage but lots of shoaling ps' lose an eye at some stage, I have one who lost an eye when it was about an inch long, now its at 6 inches and doing grand, I'm sure the odds are against it lasting forever being the weakest in the shoal and everything but hey, theres not much you can do for it. :sad:


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

One of my P's got the same eye "problem" but he's doing fine!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Those are nice fish man, yeah my fishes eye is exactly like that.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> Those are nice fish man, yeah my fishes eye is exactly like that.


 As you can see he's doing fine with that eye .. dunno if it's blind in that eye but who cares .. it looks scary


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

i know of two with that problem.... one of my three has it, and my dads got 4 and one with the messed up eye. but i think my guy with the messed up eye is the most agressive out of the three, he's always on the hunt while the other guys wait for him to catch a goldfish and take it from him. he is a little bit smaller than the others but he's got the most personality i think


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Morpheus, how big is the tank you have those 2 in? You should always have atleast 3 piranhas in a tank(unless its Serresalmus[which is a solitairy piranha]), when I had 2, the weaker got bullied untill it was near death, I ended up splitting them up for many months for the one to recover and for me to get a bigger tank and more piranhas to spread out the agression from the dominant one.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

My tank is 180l (47 us gal) . My two p's get along ok, they fight a bit at feeding times and there is the odd occasional fin/tail nips but they have plenty of room in the tank. I would like to add a 3rd p to my tank but the other two might kill it or vice versa. Also the p's at my lfs are about 2" bigger and are not in very good condition ( there are about 6 in an approx. 10gal tank).


----------

